# Does anyone have success using Fenbendazole (Panacur C) to treat cancer?



## GoldenSpirit (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all,
My dear 5 yr old Oliver has 90% chance of having osteosarcoma, are the words of the oncologist I saw today. My heart is broken and I can't stop crying.
I heard about something called Panacur C which is a dewormer Joe Tipping protocole used to treat his cancer. Does anyone have any success using this to treat their dog's cancer? Especially osteosarcoma? What is the right dosage?
Please help me... I'm in tears and completely shattered inside


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not familiar with Panacur C, what treatment options did the Vet Oncologist discuss with you?


----------



## GoldenSpirit (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm.going to wait on the fungal test as there is a small,.less than 10% chance of this being the reason. For osteosarcoma, it's a horrible, aggressive type of cancer and he did mention radiotherapy, chemotherapy and leg amputation which could all go together or just the first two without amputation. He said life expectancy is similar though, but I read amputation generally allows them to live longer. I'm just so confused and sad


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Different types of Cancer respond to different treatment therapies. 
Have you checked with any of the Vet Med Schools to see if there are any Clinical Trials or did the Oncologist suggest any?


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you near U Penn? At least a while ago they were doing a study on a vaccine for osteosarcoma and I knew a golden in the trial that was doing well. If near a vet school, it would be worth contacting them to ask about clinical trials.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

NicoleGold said:


> Are you near U Penn? At least a while ago they were doing a study on a vaccine for osteosarcoma and I knew a golden in the trial that was doing well. If near a vet school, it would be worth contacting them to ask about clinical trials.


A friend of mine was in that with her dog.


----------

